

NASA moon crash struck lots of water - drubio
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/APStories/stories/D9BUVRJ82.html
NASA source with pictures: 
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LCROSS/main/prelim_water_results.html
======
kqr2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=940299>

